# لمن يريد ان يصبح planner ناجح ادخل هنا وحمل ماشئت



## عمار0 (13 يناير 2008)

اخواتي المهندسين الاعزاء هذا موقع لتحميل كتب ان شاء الله ان تكون وافية
http://www.aacei.org/technical/rp.shtml
الدعاء لكل من يقول لا اله الا الله فقط


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (13 يناير 2008)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
مشكور اخوي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 يناير 2008)

موقع غني بالكتب الاكثر من نافعة

جعلك الله مصدر خيرا للجميع اخونا الفاضل عمار .

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عموري حسام (14 يناير 2008)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله كل الخير ياوجه الخيرز00000000


----------



## eng_houssam (14 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الجيد فعلا


----------



## adelzein (15 يناير 2008)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
مشكور اخوي


----------



## eng_hazem123 (16 يناير 2008)

جزيت الف الف الف خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## albara-yassin (16 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## alali_abd (16 يناير 2008)

تم التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا ونرجو ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 يناير 2008)

أخى العزيز 
أنت جديد فى الملتقى جميل فى العطاء لقد أكتسبنا بوجودك معنا عضو فعال جدا" وليس جديد 
شكرا" على المشاركة الممتازة


----------



## عالم البناء (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## أبوإبراهيم (19 يناير 2008)

لك من الشكر أجزله
ومن الفضل أنت أهله
ولاتتوانى عن خير مثله


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (20 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووورا اخي الفاضل


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز وان شاء الله وضعها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق حسين (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا الله يوفقك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا" على المشاركة الممتازة
جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز وان شاء الله وضعها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## habeeba (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء الشربتلي (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً عن كل المستفيدين بهذه المجموعة القيمة


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الجيد فعلا


----------



## حيدرالملك (18 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## مهندس إدارة (20 أبريل 2008)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزييييييلا


----------



## قلم معماري (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المساعدة


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (22 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## احمد8 (22 أبريل 2008)

لك من الشكر أجزله
ومن الفضل أنت أهله
ولاتتوانى عن خير مثله
اعجبتني هذه التحية للاخ ابو ابراهيم فكتبتها لك لانك تستحقها


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## engahmedalaa (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## HaMooooDi (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووورا اخي الفاضل


----------



## اى اند سى (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يقيني بالله (29 أبريل 2008)

لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله 
الله يجزيك الخير ويكرمك بالجنه


----------



## عمران احمد (30 أبريل 2008)

Thank You For Great Effort


----------



## mustafasas (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بودى59 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادنا من أمثالك


----------



## engahmedg (24 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## Heba.s (24 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك اخي الكريم ..


----------



## احمد_سلوم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الجيد فعلا*​


----------



## managment (25 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خذير (9 مايو 2010)

اللهم أغفر لنا ولجميع المسلمين
شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الموقع الرائع
في الحقيقة أنا مهندس جديد في التخطيط ولقد انتفعت كثيرا من الإخوة الأعزاء،


----------



## pora (9 مايو 2010)

مشاركه ممتازه ولدت لتكون متميز وليس مجرد عضو


----------



## hglsgl (9 مايو 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed_alazm (10 مايو 2010)

*جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع*​


----------



## ahmed_alazm (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## bryar (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


----------



## حاتم محمد احمد الف (11 مايو 2010)

شكر الله سعيك


----------



## خالد قدورة (13 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداك, موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (30 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جزيت خيرا


----------



## mostafa elkadi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير و تسلم ايدك


----------



## م_هبه (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## abdulhay86 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dobelhadj (13 سبتمبر 2010)

merrci mon frere saha 3idkom


----------



## احمد_سلوم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## Jamal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fakhree1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا والله الموفق*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## m m a (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أجعل همتك للعلم كبيرة وأسعى للعلياء دواماً 
أجعل لك بصمة واضحة في الحياة 
ولاترضى إلى بالقمة


----------



## m m a (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك جاري التحميل واسادعم موضوعك ببعض الدروسREVIT STRUCTURE2008 للمهندس حسين هاشم و سانقلها على اجزاء ولتنبيه فقط انها ليست الدروس التي وضعتها سابقا فقد سبق لي وان وضعت دروس 
REVIT ARCHITECTURAL وهذا الجزء الاول وهو يحوي على 4دروس
http://www.4shared.com/file/40130892...e_Project.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/40131230...ct_Levels.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/40132298...lumn_Grid.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/40218125...ing_Beams.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/40218287...ng_Braces.html


وشكرا


----------



## m m a (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج المهم


----------



## m m a (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## m m a (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أوج الهندسة وسارية عثمان هذا الرابط به شرح للبرنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132236.html


----------



## m m a (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## alngar1969 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## said.s (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشور اخي وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## galal980 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedezz (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله الله لك علما ينتفع بة


----------



## seddik47 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا يا غالي*


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## بنت قاريونس (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لاالله الا الله محمد رسول الله ... موقع مميز وغني بالكتب المفيده 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## arch_hamada (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## Israa Abbas (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااا الك


----------



## Haneen Alaa (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## vieri31 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الجيد فعلا


----------



## amyww (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الفردوس بغير حساب​:3:


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكور*مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*


----------



## ذايد2030 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## Jamal (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (9 مارس 2011)

*جزيت الف الف الف خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*​


----------



## علاء يوسف (10 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## yelmouh (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## eng_m.saleh (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير ..... مش عارف ازاى استفيد من الموقع ده


----------



## نيسانان (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك على هذا الموقع المفيد


----------



## عاشق السهر (16 فبراير 2016)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## body55 (16 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز وان شاء الله وضعها في ميزان حسناتكbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## mostafa moselhi (16 يونيو 2016)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## mostafa moselhi (26 يونيو 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

